
Ford First Automaker to Test Autonomous Cars in Winter Weather, Snow - edward
https://recode.net/2016/01/10/ford-says-its-the-first-carmaker-to-test-self-driving-cars-in-the-snow-but-google-has-too/
======
DrScump
BBC story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10881563)

